# Any Sabre Camper Owners here



## sabre

Recently bought a fifthe wheel Sabre. Absolutely love it. I looked at new campers for two years and went with the sabre.


----------



## keyes

hello and :welcome:


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sstorm

*Hello*

Hello all. Just joined the forum. Looks like there is a lot of great information here.

Sabre, I was wondering if I could get a review of your trailer? Are you still happy with it? Have you had any issues? My wife and I are looking at purchasing a Sabre 30QBDS, and like you have seen very little reviews about them.

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks,

Evan.


----------



## djlutt

We're new here, too! 
We were told about Sabres from a dealer in New Ulm, MN, who is considering picking up the line since Fleetwood is discontinuing towables. We drove to Elk River, MN to look at them and were really impressed with with the look, weight, and price.
We are interested in a 32BHTS but the only "local" dealer (50 miles away) doesn't have one in stock. We don't see the need of the second bath, would prefer extra storage. Does anyone have this model? What is the storage like?


----------



## l2l

Welcome folks


----------



## djohns924

*Sabre 31CKTS*

I've been researching fifth wheels for several months and one option I'm considering is the Sabre 31CKTS. Would appreciate hearing comments from anyone with a Sabre. I'm interested in whether or not you are satisfied with it's construction, warranty, service, comfort, etc.


----------



## william

*Sabre Camper*

Hi, my wife and I looked at the Sabre campers this weekend. We saw your comments--that you had purchased one. Do you still like it? What kind of truck do you use to pull the camper with? We looked at the Sabre fifth wheel and the tag along. We've looked at other campers and this seemed like one of the better ones for the money.This is our first post- thanks, William


----------



## rjthedj1450

We recently purchased a Sabre TT 31 fkds. It was a re-po with a new warrantee. We've gotten to camp in it twice before Winter shut us down. Our dealer has been great. Towing it with a 09 Silverado 1500.. I know, the trailer is a little heavy for that rig.. I like the aluminum frame, the electric awning, stabs, and jack.. I like the exterior lighting... we like the full size bed and bathroom.. it is our plan to tow it to Florida next Fall, then to Texas and Arizona - dry camping in both places.. I bought the Honda Companion generators and we are looking forward to it. I need to modify the "feet" on the dining table in order to be able to get in and out and around it easily.


----------



## thekamperman

Welcome to all!


----------



## skydoctor

We own a 34 ft trailer. we have rv'ed for 30 years. it is the best that we have had. they get cheap on the manual hitch jack but other than that it is great. we searched around for about 6 months prior to purchase. we had them all (mini,pulls, 5th, class a) but we like this. check out the hitch system. it is amazing.


----------

